# I'd Sleep Outside Before I'd Go to a Shelter



## Zoshpermanent (Jul 24, 2013)

http://indianapublicmedia.org/news/homeless-creating-problems-vigo-county-park-52902/


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 29, 2013)

you must be a different breed. shelters might be a good place to start from if you are trying to help yourself but you need to move on.


----------

